# ceiling fan lights not working, but fan is x 2



## jafarox (Jul 10, 2011)

I noticed someone had their lights go out in their ceiling fan though the ceiling fan still worked. I just had this problem with 2 different ceiling fans in 2 different rooms at same time. The other guy said it was a bad switch in the wall. Is this something that might be related to thunderstorms?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Could be. I saw lightning burn out all the bulbs down a single hallway once. It does strange things (nevertheless subject to well-established rules). Vibration also shortens the life of bulbs. Did you change the bulbs?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Unusual. Is this a ceiling fan with four bulbs? Did they go out all at once? 

Light bulbs can (and will) go out. I wouldn't think they would go out all at one time, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## huff_diggler (Jul 18, 2011)

have you looked at the switch on the fan, i'm guessing it's a pull chain affair, these can go, or the connection within the ceiling fan have come undone due to vibration, would mean takeing off the fan from the ceiling mount and dissamsemble. making sure to turn power off at mains, safety first right?


----------

